# What the barnacles is wrong with my guppy's tail!? (Pic heavy)



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've done so much research trying to find something that could remotely match my male guppy's case but so far no luck..

He is behaving normally, eating well, very active (as you can see from the blurry pictures:icon_lol.

I noticed this swollen 'pimple' (almost like a cyst) at the base of his tail maybe a week or two ago. It looks like swelling that is coming from under the skin (as it is the same color as his tail) but is actually on BOTH sides of the tail. I think before the size of this 'pimple' there was a small hole through his tail. The 'pimple' is also somewhat transparent.

I've had him in a hospital tank for over a week now without any noticeable improvement. I tried adding methylene blue to the hospital tank, I've tried giving him salt/methylene blue 20 minute baths. Now I am only using salt to see if this can help. I've been keeping up with water changes and have been keeping the temperature at around 24C. 

I have another male guppy in my main tank so I'm wondering if they fought and he accidentally injured himself. When I purchased this guppy he had no physical signs of this condition.

Any advice or opinion would be greatly appreciated. I've never seen this before on any of my fish and like I said, haven't been able to find something similar to this on the net.

Thanks for your help!
(And I'm really sorry for the blurry photos)


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I think that is fin rot, but I am no expert.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> I think that is fin rot, but I am no expert.


I'm no expert either but from what I've read I doubt it's tail/fin rot because
a) my water quality is excellent
b) there isn't any actual fraying of the tail..just this swollen 'pimple'.

I'm going to keep reading up on fin/tail rot symptoms because it's honestly not impossible that that's what it could be!


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

jeez it looks like he might have gotten in a fight like you said, what other fish are in the tank? as for the "pimple" I have no idea.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

I have another male guppy, 7 mosquito rasboras plus a bunch of shrimps.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Ohh I see what it is now! I thought it was the fraying. i have no clue what the bump is. Sorry

I just looked at photos.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like a small abscess or cyst. The original hole could have been caused by something like this bursting. When the hole healed if there was foreign matter or infection a abscess could have formed. Just have to wait for it to heal on its own.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Ohh I see what it is now! I thought it was the fraying. i have no clue what the bump is. Sorry
> 
> I just looked at photos.


No problem  His tail has always been in this unique shape. The frayed edges don't have any discoloration or damage.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

maverickbr77 said:


> Looks like a small abscess or cyst. The original hole could have been caused by something like this bursting. When the hole healed if there was foreign matter or infection a abscess could have formed. Just have to wait for it to heal on its own.



Thanks for the reply! Do you think I should keep the salt in the hospital tank? I doubt it can do any harm?.. What about temperature? What encourages faster healing?


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 5, 2009)

The salt shouldn't hurt anything as long as your keeping it at the low end. With this type of thing you aren't going to be able to do much unless it pops. As far as the temp I wouldn't monkey with it too much in this instance.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Thats a fine looking guppy. i love his tail. i cant really see the bump. Guppies love salt so that wont hurt him. i had a female betta that had a weird bump on her it formed into a blister then went away and never returned? i think if you just keep him in clean warm water for a couple weeks youll be ok??? is this a new guppy? my betta also showed no sign of bumps when i got her. i would put a female with him to try and mate quickly so i wouldnt lose the gene pool if he died. unless you have another similar male. i dont think its fin rot at all.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, I would love to breed him because his markings are so stunning.. Even when I bought him he was one of a kind in that tank of guppies  Only problem is I don't know if I have enough room to house the future babies. 

He didn't have that lump on his tail when I got him, I woke up one morning and it was just kinda there, a bit smaller though.. I put him in quarantine a day after that because the bump got a bit bigger. I'm guessing he probably hurt himself and it's just a wound but who knows. I've given him baths, but it doesn't seem to be showing sings of improvement. He seems very happy though and is very active! I hope he isn't lonely in there by himself XD

How much salt would you recommend/gallon for a guppy? From what I've read online so far I haven't exceeded the recommended dosage (and have used less actually) but I'd be curious to know what you think  Thank you!


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

With the salt, I would add methelyne blue and does according to instructions and treat for a few days, changing 50% water every day and redose salt and blue to replace what's taken out. It it gets worse, then I would use kanamycin.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I used one tablespoon per five gallons in my live bearer tanks and it never hurt my plants. how big is your QT tank? is he hiding or does he seem stressed by being alone? alot of fish need the company of others to feel safe. hope he recovers well.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

amcoffeegirl said:


> I used one tablespoon per five gallons in my live bearer tanks and it never hurt my plants. how big is your QT tank? is he hiding or does he seem stressed by being alone? alot of fish need the company of others to feel safe. hope he recovers well.


The QT tank is about 22 gallons but only filled up to about 5 gallons. Ive put in my extra java moss clump trimmings in there to give him some hiding spots. He doesn't seem stressed in the least, he's happily swimming around 




vee said:


> With the salt, I would add methelyne blue and does according to instructions and treat for a few days, changing 50% water every day and redose salt and blue to replace what's taken out. It it gets worse, then I would use kanamycin.


I did try methylene blue for a few days, with added salt/methylene blue baths one or twice. I decided to stop adding methylene blue and just sticking to salt. It hasn't really gotten worse the last few days, it's staying the same. If it does get worse though I'll follow your suggestion and add a bit more salt and some methylene blue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

*Another guppy with similar lump on his tail*

I know this is an older thread but my fancy guppy has a similar round lump on his tail which is growing. He goes to the bottom and rests because it's large enough to tire him out I guess. Then he comes up and eats and swims and seems fine. I was wondering what ended up happening with your guppy? And if you found the medicine suggestions here seemed to help? Thanks!


----------

